# Oddball Longines "flagship"



## medinfoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, new member here and my first post is asking for some help!

Have a Longines on the way here that I purchased online during a moment of weakness and irrationality, before having time to research it properly. The price seemed very good and I wanted to add a Longines to my growing collection. However, there are two things that seem a little different here. First, the case shape (could it be called a pillow case?) seems unusual for a Flagship and second, the Flagship logo is usually of a different character entirely, more of a script font. It should arrive here in a day or two and I will be able to pop the back open and see what's inside, but being the impatient person that I am I figured I would see if anyone recognized this one...

According to the back, it was a service award watch presented to someone back in 1978, if that helps. Did Longines produce some Flagship watches for this purpose? There's an engraving with the company logo on the caseback instead of the typical ship.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello "new member" and welcome to the forum :welcome: :hi:

Longines is a great marque with an impressive heritage, couple of things spring to mind regarding the picture and info.................

"The price seemed very good" always a bad sign......... 

The word "Longines" should be central to the Logo, the letters should be much bolder in font type and also central, the "G" should be much more to the left

The words "Automatic" and "Flagship" are totally the wrong font, the lack of lume on the dial and the silver matt finish instead of a silver spun dial would lead me to deduce that it's a re-paint, also should it have 3 stars under the word "Flagship"?

Flagship models may have a sailing ship on the back, but usually this is on the "Admiral" series of watches and are fairly rare..................... so it may not have started out with a sailing ship on the back, just may be a high end movement inside and no sailing ship, other more knowledgeable forum members should be around soon! 

All the best

Harry


----------



## medinfoto (Dec 2, 2013)

The Longines logo I am not so worried about since I found examples with similar alignment, for instance

http://www.qualityvintagetimepieces.com/images/Jun%204%2012/LonginesFlagship14kGbfKCAL.JPG

But the rest, yeah, it's odd. The seller has a good rep though so I am not worried about being able to return it should there be something wrong, and I really can't for the life of me imagine putting effort into faking a service watch from the 70s, but then again stranger things have certainly happened!

Looks like I will have the watch in hand on Wednesday so will be able to get some better pictures as well as investigate the movement.

Thanks!


----------



## medinfoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Watch is here finally. Looks very good in every detail. Popped open the back and found a L633.1 movement.

The dial is very very nice looking; find it very hard to believe it's a re-paint.

So what on earth is this?


----------



## medinfoto (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, finally had time to take it to my local watchmaker who's "been there and done that". He said it's definitely a genuine Longines and in all likelihood a special version of the Flagship that they sold to companies that would hand them out as service award watches. Going to have him overhaul the movement since the oils probably have not been changed in decades and then just enjoy a fine vintage watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'd say its a repaint job (done long ago) , as for the 'rare service award watch ' , why would a company pay longines to print exactly the same thing on as the original but just use a different font ??? , also why pay for a flat caseback to engrave when longines made many others that could be engraved without changing the caseback ?

a nice watch , but i think its a bit of a franken.


----------



## medinfoto (Dec 2, 2013)

pugster said:


> i'd say its a repaint job (done long ago) , as for the 'rare service award watch ' , why would a company pay longines to print exactly the same thing on as the original but just use a different font ??? , also why pay for a flat caseback to engrave when longines made many others that could be engraved without changing the caseback ?
> 
> a nice watch , but i think its a bit of a franken.


Appreciate the input. The watchmaker I use is very experienced and says it's genuine, but anything is certainly possible. I am actually trying to track down its history through previous owner, mostly because I am curious (I am keeping it either way since it's a lovely piece) myself, so will post if I find anything interesting.


----------

